# New Set Up



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at getting into the fly game. What is solid set up for a new guy. I know you get asked this a ton but going to ask anyway. What are your thoughts on a TFO signature series 2 (8-9 wt) and Ross Flyrise reel? Your help is much appreciated!:brew:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Quality gear. I'm assuming this is for primarily saltwater, right?

I don't know about the TFO Signature Series but I'm a big fan of their BVK. In a testing vs. a bunch of other rods, most of them costing at least double what a BVK does the BVK rated second behind only the Loomis NRX.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/8-weight-shootout


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, this will be for saltwater. I looked at that one also but not sure if I want to spend that much on my first rod.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

rod and reel for 250, thats a good setup.i wouldnt skimp on the line.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can go to Bass Pro Shops and look at their World Wide Sportsman Deceiver fly rod and a White River Fly Shop Kingfisher for 220 dollars. It comes spooled with 30 pound backing and WWS Extreme fly line. Its not the best combo in the world, but it will land anything you will hook into in the bay.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

sad3sm


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

i just got the 6wt TFO mangove and its absolutely great.

the 8wt is on back order.

i have the 8wt bvk and will replace it with the mangrove when it comes in.

another option is the Tfo pro series. they had a few at the bass pro in katy. not a bad way to enter the sport.

it depends on your budget. get out to the fly shops around town and try them out. the guys at ifly in the galleria area are great.

best of luck!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> sad3sm


LOLOLOL!!! :rotfl:


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. Sorry it was such a hassle for you Billy to answer a question.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

TP10,

You're gonna love fly fishing the salt. It is addictive. Whatever equipment you choose, I recommend you find a quality certified instructor who is familiar with coastal fly fishing, ie; dealing with the wind from every side. Budget a couple hundred $ for lessons over a couple of months and practice, practice, practice! In the wind...

Good Luck!


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Laguna. Hopefully I will get started next week!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

TP10 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Sorry it was such a hassle for you Billy to answer a question.


Bhaha , sorry it was a hassle for you to read the 20 other threads with the same question....


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

deerhunter5 said:


> You can go to Bass Pro Shops and look at their World Wide Sportsman Deceiver fly rod and a White River Fly Shop Kingfisher for 220 dollars. It comes spooled with 30 pound backing and WWS Extreme fly line. Its not the best combo in the world, but it will land anything you will hook into in the bay.


Bass Pro Shops set up .................

Guide: 2 o'clock get it in.....
Client: right there?
Guide:YES ,strip it , strip it,strip it,strip it.................HE ATE IT !!!!! SET IT SET IT SET IT................
Client: ***?
(White River Setup): laying in the bottom of boat ,what was once a 4 piece rod is now 7 pieces and the drag is still smoldering on the reel that it came with.........
Guide: Get off my boat..............

True story.................... It ain't cheap ,buy good gear and learn to cast (Practice). You will only get back as much as you are willing to put into this game.......... Fish from above was a 12lb Jack Crevelle.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Billy Baroo said:


> sad3sm


sad3sm


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> Bass Pro Shops set up .................
> 
> Guide: 2 o'clock get it in.....
> Client: right there?
> ...


When your 14, you cant really afford anything else.....


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with dc. Don't buy cheap equipment. I just happen to have a Colton Tradwinds 8wt and a Colton Torrent reel with backing for sale. Made in the USA.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

bamdvm said:


> sad3sm


don't you have carp to harass?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

bamdvm said:


> I agree with dc. Don't buy cheap equipment. I just happen to have a Colton Tradwinds 8wt and a Colton Torrent reel with backing for sale. Made in the USA.


how much for the backing?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Joe. T. said:


> how much for the backing?


:rotfl:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

deerhunter5 said:


> When your 14, you cant really afford anything else.....


 Yep , that's a tough one.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a newb as well and tested 3 TFO's. (as well as many other brands). The tfo bvk, mangrove and ticrx are all good for the salt. I ended up with the BVK. Also all 3 rods are equal in price. $250. Best bet is to cast them all yourself. Theres a lot of hype on the new Mangrove since its the latest from TFO but for me it came in 3rd. I liked the bvk and ticrx much better and ended up with the bvk b/c it casted better at shorter distances and was still great at long distance. Good luck w/the search.


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

salty wounds said:


> I'm a newb as well and tested 3 TFO's. (as well as many other brands). The tfo bvk, mangrove and ticrx are all good for the salt. I ended up with the BVK. Also all 3 rods are equal in price. $250. Best bet is to cast them all yourself. Theres a lot of hype on the new Mangrove since its the latest from TFO but for me it came in 3rd. I liked the bvk and ticrx much better and ended up with the bvk b/c it casted better at shorter distances and was still great at long distance. Good luck w/the search.


Shertywernds!!!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Billy Baroo said:


> don't you have carp to harass?


Not anymore. Someone shot em all.



Joe. T. said:


> how much for the backing?


It's the high dollar white backing for distance but for you, I'd throw it in for free with the rod/reel.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

dang! i was hoping for the orange i hear that stuff cast a country mile.


----------

